# Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Help



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a reel that I bought on Ebay "As Is". I paid $45.00 for it and upon arrival I was pleasantly surpised that it was in excellent condition. 

But mechanically I have ran into a few issues. I put some new line on the reel and mounted it on a rod.

I noticed that even though I tighten the tension knob all the way down, it doesn't stop the end tackle from falling freely. I used a 3/8oz jighead to test it and it basically free falls even though it has full tension. 

Also, no matter how much I tighten the star drag, I can pull the line off with very little force. I do hear a slight rattling when I shake the reel close to my ear. Maybe a loose or stripped bearing? 

Any help would be appreciated, or suggestions about upgrading bearings or names of reel repair places that don't charge as much as the reel would be helpful.

My normal go to reel is a Revo Inshore; I also use a Curado e7 and Chronarch e7. I haven't had any issues with them and with regular cleaning and lubing I haven't had to ever replace any parts.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Would help to know what make and model reel you have.. 
On the cast control knob. I'm guessing you are missing a spacer thats not allowing you to put enough tension on that spool shaft. As far as the drag, could be a couple of things.
Drag needs replacement, tension washers are (( or )) and not () or )( like they are supposed to be...Dip


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Reel is an Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme. Model is IEX10SW. I am looking for schematics online. Haven't found any yet to see if I am missing parts. It was sold for Bass Pro Shops and still has he sticker in flawless condition on the reel foot. I don't believe this reel was ever used.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

That is a bass pro brand and you have to get the schematics and parts from bass pro. I have ran into that issue already. Go to their contact us and send them an email with what schematic you need. Dip is right and with your spacer missing under your cast control knob it will allow a slight movement back and forth of your spool ad this could be the rattling you hear while shaking it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it is missing a spacer or spring or both under the tension knob. And, indeed, the spool does wobble a little bit. I found a parts reel on ebay for 7 dollars and I am going to use those parts to see if I can fix it, of course it is the same reel. 

I am wanting to use a reel that I don't care as much for when wading and not wanting to be particularly careful about not dunking it. I've heard good reviews about its drag and casting.

I'll update when I get the parts reel in with other questions or whether it fixed it or not. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if it is the black reel, I have 3 of them that area bout 4 yrs old and hey have held up very well, do not put any oil and very little grease on the drag or you cannot tighten it down enough to have a drag. if you want i will try and find the schematics for mine and get a copy to you, if it will help


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

trout250 said:


> if it is the black reel, I have 3 of them that area bout 4 yrs old and hey have held up very well, do not put any oil and very little grease on the drag or you cannot tighten ilt down enough to have a drag. if you want i will try and find the schematics for mine and get a copy to you, if it will help


That would be awesome and a great help! I would very much appreciate it. 
I did take part of the reel apart and cleaned it out with alcohol as I have always done. I put a drop of quantum hotsauce in the area where the drag system is. I am not sure if that one drop would have done it.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

personally I'd just take it to Bass pro, they're about like wal mart and academy when it comes to their brand stuff. They'll most likely swap it with another or the comparable.. That's been my experiences anyway.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I wouldn't put that hot sauce on a bicycle chain. It gums up and that's no good. There are alot of good others like oust, lightning lube, yellow label rocket fuel and on the grease cals, or super lube syn with PTFE. You can even use the shimano or penn brand grease. I personally use all the others stated above and never had an issue and haven't heard any complaints about the shimano or penn.


----------

